# Las 20.000 leguas de Agró



## Lurrezko

Nuestro amigo Agró, esa garza merodeadora y ubicua, ha llegado a sus 20.000 mensajes en WR. Al poco de entrar yo, Agró ya celebraba sus 10.000, y yo lo miraba con sumisión y mucho respeto. Ahora ya se lo he perdido, qué asco de confianza, pero no me he perdido la mayoría de sus últimos 10.000, que hay que ser fan...

A nadie se le escapa que es la gente con la clase, la cultura y la eficacia de nuestro homenajeado la que da prestigio al foro y la que hace que participar asiduamente en él sea tan placentero. Don Masood lo resumía estupendamente en un hilo anterior:



Masood said:


> One of the politest, most knowledgeable and helpful _foreros _on here.



Enhorabona, company, i que vinguin molts més. Una abraçada forta


----------



## gengo

Congratulations, Agró!  And thank you for all your help here.  I always enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## KirkandRafer

20.000 de pura contribución. Mi enhorabuena, y que sean muchos más.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Una hazaña. Felicitaciones por todo y, sobre todo, gracias por saber y por estar.


----------



## romarsan

Me uno al homenaje de nuestro querido Lurr. Madredelamorhermoso: 20.000 mensajes.

Me encantan tus aportes Agró y espero seguir disfrutando de ellos.

Piquemos algo mientras llegan más invitados.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Felicidades, Agró. Es un placer encontrarte de vez en cuando - cuando aparezco por aquí, que no suele ser muy a menudo.


----------



## Colchonero

Querido pajarraco, enhorabuena por tamaña barbaridad. Uno de los atractivos de este foro es el de compartir espacio con gente como tú. Abrazos fuertes.


----------



## duvija

Y otro abrazo por la alegría de haberte conocido (no bíblicamente, claro). Grandes esos 20.000 !!!!


----------



## merquiades

Enhorabona Agró pels 20.000 posts.  Com és possible que puguis escriure tant!  Tu i en Lurrezko sou els campeons d'aquests foros.  Sempre és un plaer llegir-te.  Els teus comentaris encertats, plens de seny i bon humor ens han aportat més que tu imagines.  Una abraçada


----------



## Peterdg

¡Felicidades, estimado co-forero!

Puede parecer que no coincidamos mucho en los hilos; no es porque no te lea (¡al contrario!) sino porque, si pasas tú, resulta que ya no es preciso añadir nada más: ¡todo ya está!, que sea para resolver un problema en inglés o en español: siempre al grano.

¡Un fuerte abrazo!

Peter


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Felicidades, Agró.

Cuéntanos, ¿cuál es tu secreto para tanta longevidad?


----------



## swift

Felicidades y muchas gracias, maestro. Contigo siempre podemos estar seguros de que si hay una respuesta tuya, es pertinente, precisa y completa. Nunca nos dejes, Agró.


----------



## cbrena

Agró, uno de los foreros que encabezan mi secreta lista de foreros fiables. Lista que no es alfabética, y que pasó a ser menos secreta con esta revelación.
Siempre es un placer encontrarse con tu garza. ¡Gracias!


----------



## juandiego

Enhorabuena por tus 20.000, Agró, y que sean muchos más. Me uno al deseo de Swift de que nunca nos dejes.

 Je, je. He visto que lo has dejado un rato ahí, clavaicos, para recrearte ¿no? Sácale una captura de pantalla ya al post que consumó la hazaña y sigue sumando, hombre.


----------



## Colchonero

cbrena said:


> Agró, uno de los foreros que encabezan mi secreta lista de foreros fiables. Lista que no es alfabética, y que pasó a ser menos secreta con esta revelación.



Ah, fiables. Al principio había leído otra cosa.


----------



## Lurrezko

Voy a sacar algo de priva, que toda esta gente debe de estar deshidratada. ¿Alguien sabe por qué foro sobrevuela el susodicho?


----------



## cbrena

Colchonero said:


> Ah, fiables. Al principio había leído otra cosa.


¡Ya estamos! ─dijo el tuerto─ Y el ciego se bajó y se ahogó.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Mis felicitaciones, Agró. Todavía recuerdo cuando por error pensé que eras una dama... Yo recién había entrado a este foro, si mal no recuerdo. ¡Veinte veces mil! Debes de tener los dedos algo mochos de tanto darle al teclado.
Saludos


----------



## swift

¿Te subyugó su catalán y te lo quisiste ligar?


----------



## donbill

¡Felicitaciones, distinguido forero! Aprendo la mar de cosas leyendo tus comentarios. ¡No dejes de escribirlos!

Saludos


----------



## duvija

A ver si le avisan a ese forero de morondanga que se meta aquí y lea los elogios que le caen a mil, ya que si no todo este trabajo es al reverendo pedo.


----------



## ACQM

Dejando a un lado la rabia que me da que un tío de Tudela sepa muchísimo más catalán que yo .... ¡Enhorabuena Agró! Gracias por tanta dedicación a nuestro estimado foro y por enseñarnos tantísimas cosas. ¡Y que escribas muchos más!


----------



## Lurrezko

Pues imagina la rabia que me da a mí. Estos navarros son insaciables, oye.

Duvija, hija mía, qué carácter más levantisco. ¿No quieres un canapé?


----------



## Namarne

Pues nada, que vivan los de la Ribera.  
Enhorabona, Agró. WR està molt bé, però a veure si la propera ho celebrem en un lloc encara millor.  

Una abraçada.


----------



## Agró

Hola. Disculpad por el retraso. 
Estamos empezando curso nuevo y no he encontrado tiempo para meterme en WR estas últimas horas.

Voy a contestar a todos en bloque (gandul que es uno):

*¡OS QUIERO!*

(ya sé que no hay contexto ni intento previo, pero así es. Qué le vamos a hacer)

Os agradezco las loas, por supuesto, (me han abrumado), pero estáis equivocados porque soy yo el que debe agradecer la existencia de este foro y la conjunción de los astros que ha permitido que se congreguen tamaños talentos a la vez (me refiero a los vuestros, los de cada uno de vosotros).

Y ahora, mutis por el foro.

Un abrazo muy fuerte a todos (y todas).

Cuidaos.


----------



## oa2169

Llegué tarde pero llegué.

¡Agró, muchísimas pero muchísimas felicitaciones! Ya lo han dicho todo en las participaciones anteriores menos que tienes un finísimo sentido del humor y eso me gusta.

Un abrazo fuerte.


----------



## cbrena

Agró said:


> Y ahora, mutis por el foro.


Pero quédate detrás del telón, sin perder ripio, ¿vale?


----------



## swift

cbrena said:


> Pero quédate detrás del telón, sin perder ripio, ¿vale?


Se abre el telón. Aparece un hincha del Atlético...


----------



## Idóneo

Me sumo a la ola de felicitaciones a tan destacado miembro.
Y en vista de que se ostenta entre otras virtudes un fino humor, le envío un ósculo sincero.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Agró, aunque tarde, me uno a todos los mensajes anteriores. Sinceramente creo que eres uno de los mejores foreros de wrf. 
Un abrazo fuerte y que cumplas más leguas submarinas.


----------



## bondia

oa2169 said:


> Llegué tarde pero llegué.



Yo también, gracias al aviso de un amigo en común.
Agró, Congratulations, felicidades, feliçitats!
Que no ens faltin mai les teves aportacions sempre tan encertades.
Abraçades.


----------



## Calambur

*¡Maestro!...
*
Qué placer es para mí leer tus comentarios, concisos y claros como pocos; siempre aprendo de ellos.

Me imagino cuánto los aprovecharán los extranjeros que consultan WR, si hasta sos capaz de desasnarnos a nosotros, los hablantes "nativos". Sos un pilar irreemplazable, así que no te borres. Veo que estás clavado en los 20.000 y supongo que será para disfrutar la _visualización _de semejante número... -bueno, podés tomarte unas vacaciones- pero volvé, ¡_a por_ los próximos 20.000!


----------



## Vampiro

20.000 felicitaciones, maestrazo.
Un placer leerlo, siempre.
Y ahora me voy, porque ya empezaron a repartir ósculos y este hilo se empieza a poner peligroso.
Un abrazo desde los sures.
_


----------



## Calambur

Peterdg said:


> Puede parecer que no coincidamos mucho en los hilos; no es porque no te lea (¡al contrario!) sino porque, si pasas tú, resulta que ya no es preciso añadir nada más:


Me pasa lo mismo que a vos, Peter, y también cuando vos participás... te veo y me digo "rajemos, Peter sabe más".


----------



## Lurrezko

Debería haber una cuota de errores obligatoria, o al menos de offtopics. Es que así no hay manera, estos tíos son unos abusones.


----------



## Colchonero

Esa cuota ya la cubrimos nosotros, nen.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ah, pues no te falta razón. Pero la culpa la tienen ellos, que conste. Después de que entren Agró o Peter en un hilo, sólo nos queda el consuelo del offtopic. O llevarles la contraria, que también tiene su punto.


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko said:


> O llevarles la contraria, que también tiene su punto.



Sí, eso es divertido. Les llevas la contraria con lo primero que se te ocurre y te ríes un rato imaginándolos en sesudas búsquedas en el DPD _et al._ para rebatirte. Lo que es la maldad.


----------



## cbrena

Peor es si ellos te dan la razón.
Agró editó una vez un post mío y como única respuesta añadió este símbolo: . Me quedé ensimismada y orgullosa, ¡Agró  me daba la razón!, y sin añadir ninguna palabra! (?). Me quedé mirando ese 'thumbup' (esa mano, hipnotizándome, de forma fija ). Llegué a la obsesión buscando algún error, ¿sería una broma?, ¿se habría confundido de símbolo?


----------



## Calambur

cbrena said:


> Peor es si ellos te dan la razón.


No te hagas ilusiones, Búha, Agró tiene un fino sentido del humor.


----------



## cbrena

Calambur said:


> No te hagas ilusiones, Búha, Agró tiene un fino sentido del humor.


Me consta, sí. También tiene la modestia del grande, quise creer que era el resultado de esto último.


----------



## Pinairun

cbrena said:


> Peor es si ellos te dan la razón.
> Agró editó una vez un post mío y como única respuesta añadió este símbolo: . Me quedé ensimismada y orgullosa, ¡Agró  me daba la razón!, y sin añadir ninguna palabra! (?). Me quedé mirando ese 'thumbup' (esa mano, hipnotizándome, de forma fija ). Llegué a la obsesión buscando algún error, ¿sería una broma?, ¿se habría confundido de símbolo?





Calambur said:


> No te hagas ilusiones, Búha, Agró tiene un fino sentido del humor.



Quiá, Agró es un _tío_ legal. Como han dicho más arriba, de fiar. Canela fina, vamos.

Es un forero para comérselo a besos. Y ya no se me ocurre nada más, que está todo dicho.


----------



## Colchonero

Ya empezamos con los besos. No, si lo advirtió Vampiro y no le hicimos caso.


----------



## cbrena

Vampiro se retiró con los ósculos de Idóneo. Lo mismo vuelve a recoger los besos de Pina.


----------



## Vampiro

cbrena said:


> Vampiro se retiró con los ósculos de Idóneo. Lo mismo vuelve a recoger los besos de Pina.



_


----------



## Agró

Amigos (romanos, paisanos), acabo de entrar en este hilo -para recrearme los ojos, jeje- y me encuentro con que hay mensajes nuevos de los cuales no he recibido aviso a través de mi correo electrónico, lo cual significa que estoy dando la imagen de un maleducado desagradecido.
Como sabéis, (espero), no soy ni lo uno ni lo otro. Mientras averiguo qué* ocurre, vuelvo a dar las gracias a estos últimos compañeros que han intervenido y que, como todos los anteriores, no merezco.


*Perdona Xiao, no me acostumbro.


----------



## swift

Puedes decir 'averiguo lo que' y ya no tienes que pedir disculpas por esa tilde solecista. Por mi parte, yo tampoco me acostumbro. Digo, por poner un poquito de ritmo a esta fiesta.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ah, empieza el bailongo, ya era hora. Con tanto elogio me estaba entrando sueño. Voy a sacar a Duvija, a ver si se le pasa el mosqueo. ¡Pista!


----------



## swift

De hecho, iba a preguntarles si era día nacional de peloteo. Yo ya iba a abrir un hilo.


----------



## Colchonero

Somos una banda de hipócritas. Lo cierto es que ninguno soportamos al buitre desteñido ese.


----------



## swift

Colchonero said:


> Somos una banda de hipócritas.


No jodás, ¡así cualquiera!

¿Le gustará la crème brûlée a don Agró? Apuesto que le gusta más que esa imitación que hacen en Cataluña.


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> Somos una banda de hipócritas. Lo cierto es que ninguno soportamos al buitre desteñido ese.



Es que está en todos los foros, nen. Yo creo que es una franquicia, como el Starbucks. El otro día lo sorprendí posteando en provenzal, no te digo más.


----------



## swift

Y corre el rumor de que se sentó en admirable coloquio con nada menos que el señor del argamandijo para solicitarle en formal tertulia un atajo directo a las preguntas en vasco exclusivo para él.


----------



## Colchonero

No me tiréis de la lengua...


----------



## swift

Si tiramos más de ella dentro de poco la vas a poder usar de bufanda.


----------



## Colchonero

Esa es la típica maledicencia propia de Agró.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ni siquiera nos ha agradecido personalmente nuestros elogios infundados. Un gracias general y va que chuta. Cría garzas, muchacho.


----------



## cbrena

Y tendrás muchas, toda una franquicia.
Yo me voy a la pista a ver si Duvi se está echando unos bailes.


----------



## Colchonero

Duvi. Otra que tal baila (nunca mejor dicho)


----------



## swift

¿Has probado la carne de garza, Cbrena? ¿También sabe a pollo, como la iguana, el canguro, los saltamontes y la carne del tepezcuintle?


----------



## cbrena

¿Todo eso se come?


----------



## Agró

Heme aquí. Misteriosamente ya me llegan los correos (y, por supuesto, no sé por qué).

Vamos por partes, como diría Jack el Destripador:
Swift, la _crème brûlée_ es un fraude con nombre pedante; no sé qué hago constatando lo obvio.
Colchonero, guárdate de las idus de septiembre, te estoy vigilando desde las alturas. No te digo más.
Cbrena, lo que no mata engorda, así que..., sí, se come.
Lurre, ya he explicado por qué no he contestado individualmente: gandulería (a ver si estamos atentos).

Y, acabado mi repertorio de frases hechas y lugares comunes, a lo importante: ¿quién saca priva y manduca? ¿O tengo que ser yo?
Esto es como aquello de ser nosequé y encima pagar la cama (o algo así).


----------



## swift

Pero una muy querida y de bello verbo.


----------



## Colchonero

En fin, que no se diga...


----------



## cbrena

¿Los idus no eran de marzo? Bueno, yo a lo mío, a comerme ese jamón.


----------



## Colchonero

Y para gustos...


----------



## Agró

Éste le puede ir bien, Colcho.

(Oye, si tienes mano, no dejes que fichen a Falcao, ¿eh?)


----------



## Colchonero

A tu salud.

(Nene, por 60 millones de euros vendo a mis hijos a una mafia dedicada al tráfico de órganos)


----------



## Agró

cbrena said:


> ¿Los idus no eran de marzo? Bueno, yo a lo mío, a comerme ese jamón.



Sírvase usted, sin miedo. Ya sacaremos más.

Como no todo va a ser comer, la nota erudita-pedantorra: _idus_ era femenino en latín, no vayamos a enmendarle la plana a Cicerón. Marzo aún queda lejos.

(Nene, por 60 millones de euros vendo a mis hijos a una mafia dedicada al tráfico de órganos)
(Será bestia)


----------



## swift

cbrena said:


> ¿Los idus no eran de marzo? Bueno, yo a lo mío, a comerme ese jamón.


Con tal que no embarnezcas...


----------



## cbrena

Yo no enmendaba la plana a Cicerón, sólo pensaba en George Clooney.


----------



## Lurrezko

Este hilo ha perdido toda credibilidad.


----------



## Colchonero

cbrena said:


> Yo no enmendaba la plana a Cicerón, sólo pensaba en George Clooney.



¿Y qué pinta Clooney aquí?


----------



## swift

Mejor idus a ayudar en los forus.


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko said:


> Este hilo ha perdido toda credibilidad.



Pues el jamón era del bueno.


----------



## cbrena

Colchonero said:


> Pues el jamón era del bueno.


Y Clooney en esa película está mejor que el ibérico.

ED: Yo quería editar el otro post de Colchonero, en el que preguntaba por Clooney. No hace falta leer la página, sólo ver su foto como director.


----------



## swift

Jugosa feliz, guarezca.


----------



## Agró

Más comida (ésta, de mi tierra). Se llama Txuri ta beltz.

Investigad la receta, a ver si os gusta.


----------



## duvija

A ver si aprenden a comer....


----------



## Colchonero

Acaba de subirme el colesterol.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo tengo los triglicéridos que me hacen la ola con el _Txuri ta beltz_ (blanco y negro, traduzco con el permiso de Agró).


----------



## Agró

duvija said:


> A ver si aprenden a comer....



Buah, esto desayunamos los días flojos.


----------



## duvija

Agró said:


> Buah, esto desayunamos los días flojos.



Ni tiene comparación...


----------



## Colchonero

duvija said:


> Ni tiene comparación...



Síguele la corriente, mujer, ¿qué te cuesta? Piensa que es el primer hilo de homenaje en la historia de WR que denigra públicamente al homenajeado.


----------



## Lurrezko

Y con razón, que esa es otra.


----------



## Agró

Lo que hay que aguantar, Señor.


----------



## duvija

Bueno, siempre se puede mentir y elogiar. Hay que ser delicado...


----------



## cbrena

Y el primero que se oculta y no avisa, el hilo, digo.


----------



## swift

¡Felicitaciones, Agró!


----------



## Colchonero

Bueno está el recordatorio de Swift. 

Por gente como Agró, este foro es un lugar agradable y útil.

¡¡¡Felicidades, pajarraco!!!


----------



## swift

¡Hurra, profesor emplumado!


----------



## cbrena

Buen recordatorio el de Swift. Ahora que lo pienso, creo que tampoco le felicité.

*Congratulations my heron!*


----------



## Agró

¡GRACIAS!

(y ya vale, ahora a trabajar -en el foro, quiero decir-).


----------

